

Advanced JavaScript tutorship - ngcoder

Where can I study advanced Javascript?
======
ngcoder
Thanks everyone for these suggestions. The Allonge book was incredibly helpful

------
eatitraw
We created a platform for finding mentors. You can find js mentor there:
[http://www.perunity.com/?src=hn2](http://www.perunity.com/?src=hn2)

------
k__
For a bit more theoretical stuff I liked [https://leanpub.com/javascript-
allonge](https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge)

~~~
ngcoder
The Allonge book was incredibly helpful. Thanks for the suggestion

------
anujku
Google it dude :p

